# Rescued animals and their people



## limr (Mar 5, 2014)

Please take time from your bickering in other threads to enjoy a few lovely portraits of some pets and their rescuers. They're pretty awesome and guaranteed to lower your blood pressure.

Beautiful portraits of adopted pets and their humans remind us that rescued pets are the best pets [30 pics] | 22 Words


----------



## Tiller (Mar 5, 2014)

Yay :heart:

I want a doggie


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## terri (Mar 6, 2014)

aww... :heart:   

I want another cat!   I only have two.   :razz:

Great pics.   Thanks for the link, Lenny!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice!:thumbup:


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 6, 2014)

Aw, that's a sweet one.   Ed


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice


----------



## 71M (Mar 6, 2014)

Really nice pictures.


----------



## WillygLounge (Mar 15, 2014)

I really enjoy how Theron Humphrey take pictures of animals. Thank you for sharing this post with us.


----------

